# What to do with Mexican Dwarf lobster carring eggs



## sschreiner5 (Oct 11, 2011)

So I just got 4 of these guys and one is now carring eggs. The eggs are dark blue does that mean they are no good? I have had the lobsters for about 1 week and there were no eggs when I got them. They are in a 55 gallon with 3 rainbow fish, 3 neon tetras, 2 glolight tetras, 2 bolivian rams, 3 kulhi loaches,2 gold tetras, 1 bloodfin tetra and 1 dalmation molly. I also have some plants, jungle val, amazon sword, chain sword, bucopia, peace lilly, and an umbrella plant. Anyways I expect my fish will eat the lobster fry if they hatch so what should I do? I read some where it takes 4 weeks for the eggs to hatch can anyone verify that? Should I move the egg carrying lobster to a tank of her own or wait for the fry to hatch an try to catch them and move them? I have a 29 gallon that is currently unused so I could fill it up and stuff some filter media from the 55 in the filter for the 29. I dont know if I should move the lobster with the eggs or if it would cause too much stress and I also dont know if its hard to care for the fry. What are the chances I find the lobster fry before my other fish do and then how would I catch them, seems they would be to small for a regular fish net. I would like some advice please.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The mini lobster is safely moved to a cycled tank without problem.I have moved two of mine while they carried eggs without issue.I never found any babies,but they will eat the babies (I have read) and the babies will eat each other if there is not enough places for them to hide from each other.I started out with 7 in a 5 gallon but now only have 4.They breed and are most vulnerable right after molting.Mine molt almost every month usaully close to a water change(I do weekly 50% wc).I have since added more rocks to tank to give shelter and seperation and just saw breeding activity the other day but don't see eggs yet.The eggs will be dark blue or black.
Good luck.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Bandit, I hear a lot about these Mexican dwarf lobsters from you...I was wondering if I could put them in with the small fry of african cichlids? What sort of water chemistry do they need? I don't know too much about them.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I just looked up some info on them and I wonder about the temp and ph levels. I think my fry are too small to cause any damage to them, but I worry the lobsters may take advantage of fry?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey Jim, I would think your water parameters would be fine as the mini lobsters crave minerals in the water to build their shells from.My ph is7.6 .They never bothered my swords or fry that arrived in the 5.5 gallon.I now have flamingo honey gouramis with them and 2 of the lobsters are bigger than the fish,no trouble so far with these guys.I probly didn't have enough cover(rocks,shelter) in the begining,and they are definately vulnerable (to/from each other) after molting.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Now those lobsters will be bottom dwellers....not mid-section correct? My fry like the mid-section of the tank. I just had 2-females within a week apart produce fry...I now have near 35 EB Johanni fry.....I wish I could get my bumblebees to do the same...thx


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If they can climb there they'll hang there.Mine climb on rocks,wood,plants and even the back glass with algae.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hmm these guys sound so cool. I wonder if they would get along with my dojos and plecos? and the other fish in my tank..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

a loach may eat them,as they have no issues crushing/snapping snail shells.There is meat inside that rugged exterior.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

How many could I put in a 25 gallon tank....? This is my breeder tank so not sure if these mini lobsters pose a disease/parasite risk in tank?


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

(sorry to jump into your thread)

Coralbandit, I have dojo/weather loaches. THey dont break the shells at all.. they just suck the snail out.. i have a bunch of empty snail shells around the tank all the time...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

BeccaBx3 said:


> (sorry to jump into your thread)
> 
> Coralbandit, I have dojo/weather loaches. THey dont break the shells at all.. they just suck the snail out.. i have a bunch of empty snail shells around the tank all the time...


I think I would try a cheaper shrimp first,unless you don't mind offering a $10-15 snack!


----------

